
Microsoft Edge is malware, says angry Windows 7 user - 0xmohit
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-edge-is-malware-says-angry-windows-7-user/
======
bsg75
This "reporter" seems to pine for a career as a playwright:

> I'll begin with the tale itself.

> Malware is one of technology's greatest scourges. Look how it terrifies
> people.

> An existential question, for sure. But one best left for a smooth tincture
> at the end of the day.

> Our reader, however, was still learning that technology's depths can appear
> infinite.

> One should always presume one's data has drifted to a place one will never
> be able to visit.

The ad-libbing made an article about with some serious questions difficult to
take seriously:

> The reader continued: "How could any application be running that she hadn't
> started? How is it that Microsoft can't manage to provide security updates
> for Windows 7, as it is end of life, but still manage to force a new web
> browser that isn't wanted on Windows 7 users?"

